#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  roteador greatek vs intelbras

## lglanhouse

Boa noite gostaria através de vossos conhecimentos que me dessem uma força, comprei o roteador
*Greatek Wr-2500n 700 Mw 150 Mbps 5 Dbi, por 120 reais , este mesmo fica na parte de baixo da minha casa, eu uso internet no meu quarto que fica na parte de cima da casa, porem o sinal não fica com boa qualidade , dai a moça tambem me ofereceu o roteador intelbras de duas antenas Wrn-300, dai pergunto a voces qual a melhor opção e qual deles é melhor ointelbras wrn-300 ou o greatek wr-2500n?*

----------


## ijr

Eu gosto dos Intelbras

----------


## caiojunior

Saudações.

Trabalho muito com o greatek wr-2500 muito bom o roteador, tirando alguns lotes que vieram com defeito, mas fora isso muito bom e outra são 700 mw, e não é enganação é isso mesmo. O intelbras também trabalho com ele, acho bem meia boca, fora algumas funções que não tem, e sem contar que é 300 mw, então acho q no seu caso não vai ser uma boa troca.

Sem mais. Obrigado.

----------


## rubem

Lembrando que 2 antenas não tem nada a ver com maior alcance, isso é papo de vendedor (E vendedor é tradicionalmente analfabeto tecnologico).
2 antenas é pra fazer mimo, um mimo a 300Mbps vai ter o mesmo alcance que uma conexão siso de 150Mbps (Falando em velocidade fixa).
Se quer mais alcance diminua a banda fixa, modo N em 9 ou 18Mbps tem alcance umas 10x maior que fixar em 54Mbps em modo G ou 150M em modo N.

Intelbras GERALMENTE tem potencias ridículas tipo 20DB de EIRP, beeeeem menos que esses 700mW (Não são MW (Megawatts)). Mas roteador com essa potencia alta geralmente tem etapa de RF menos sensível (É pra enganar trouxa que compra baseado em potencia, aqueles noobs que usam roteador de "1000mW" e omni de "25dB" pra "pegar mais longe"), veja na ficha técnica deles qual tem mais sensibilidade na mesma velocidade (Tipo -80dB a 11Mbps, enquanto outro tem -88dB nessa velocidade por exemplo).

E não adianta perguntar pro vendedor qual a sensibilidade... ele vai insistir que X ou Y é melhor "porque vende mais", ou "porque é intelbras", ou "porque tem 2 antenas", ou "porque é de 300M e não de apenas 150M", isso não é argumentação técnica.

----------


## caiojunior

> Lembrando que 2 antenas não tem nada a ver com maior alcance, isso é papo de vendedor (E vendedor é tradicionalmente analfabeto tecnologico).
> 2 antenas é pra fazer mimo, um mimo a 300Mbps vai ter o mesmo alcance que uma conexão siso de 150Mbps (Falando em velocidade fixa).
> Se quer mais alcance diminua a banda fixa, modo N em 9 ou 18Mbps tem alcance umas 10x maior que fixar em 54Mbps em modo G ou 150M em modo N.
> 
> Intelbras GERALMENTE tem potencias ridículas tipo 20DB de EIRP, beeeeem menos que esses 700mW (Não são MW (Megawatts)). Mas roteador com essa potencia alta geralmente tem etapa de RF menos sensível (É pra enganar trouxa que compra baseado em potencia, aqueles noobs que usam roteador de "1000mW" e omni de "25dB" pra "pegar mais longe"), veja na ficha técnica deles qual tem mais sensibilidade na mesma velocidade (Tipo -80dB a 11Mbps, enquanto outro tem -88dB nessa velocidade por exemplo).
> 
> E não adianta perguntar pro vendedor qual a sensibilidade... ele vai insistir que X ou Y é melhor "porque vende mais", ou "porque é intelbras", ou "porque tem 2 antenas", ou "porque é de 300M e não de apenas 150M", isso não é argumentação técnica.



Concordo. Mas vim aqui só para citar o termo "noob" essa fazia tempo q não "ouvia".. heheh to ficando velho.

----------


## rubem

Mas quanto mais usuarios de pc no mundo, mais noobs teremos.
A um tempo chamava de "orkuteiros", mas hoje não soa bem "facebookeiros", parece que tem gente com orgulho de não saber usar nada além do facebook, vendedores com orgulho de não saber caracteristica técnica do que vendem (Parece que cursos de técnicas de vendas ensinam isso), aí as 2 antenas enganam bem, a lógica de noob é que dobra o alcance.

----------


## lglanhouse

> Mas quanto mais usuarios de pc no mundo, mais noobs teremos.
> A um tempo chamava de "orkuteiros", mas hoje não soa bem "facebookeiros", parece que tem gente com orgulho de não saber usar nada além do facebook, vendedores com orgulho de não saber caracteristica técnica do que vendem (Parece que cursos de técnicas de vendas ensinam isso), aí as 2 antenas enganam bem, a lógica de noob é que dobra o alcance.


noobs sempre existirão, ainda bem, sou técnico em informática e gosto de noobs eles dão lucro, principalmente por so entenderem de redes sociais, esses mesmos não sabem nem mudar a cor da letra em um texto do word kkk

- - - Atualizado - - -




> Lembrando que 2 antenas não tem nada a ver com maior alcance, isso é papo de vendedor (E vendedor é tradicionalmente analfabeto tecnologico).
> 2 antenas é pra fazer mimo, um mimo a 300Mbps vai ter o mesmo alcance que uma conexão siso de 150Mbps (Falando em velocidade fixa).
> Se quer mais alcance diminua a banda fixa, modo N em 9 ou 18Mbps tem alcance umas 10x maior que fixar em 54Mbps em modo G ou 150M em modo N.
> 
> Intelbras GERALMENTE tem potencias ridículas tipo 20DB de EIRP, beeeeem menos que esses 700mW (Não são MW (Megawatts)). Mas roteador com essa potencia alta geralmente tem etapa de RF menos sensível (É pra enganar trouxa que compra baseado em potencia, aqueles noobs que usam roteador de "1000mW" e omni de "25dB" pra "pegar mais longe"), veja na ficha técnica deles qual tem mais sensibilidade na mesma velocidade (Tipo -80dB a 11Mbps, enquanto outro tem -88dB nessa velocidade por exemplo).
> 
> E não adianta perguntar pro vendedor qual a sensibilidade... ele vai insistir que X ou Y é melhor "porque vende mais", ou "porque é intelbras", ou "porque tem 2 antenas", ou "porque é de 300M e não de apenas 150M", isso não é argumentação técnica.


Muito boa sua resposta, peguei muito conhecimento com ela, gostaria de saber porque os provedores aqui da minha cidade usam suas redes sempre em banda B, essa banda é a correta no meu caso tambem ou devo usar outra?

----------


## rubem

> noobs sempre existirão, ainda bem, sou técnico em informática e gosto de noobs eles dão lucro, principalmente por so entenderem de redes sociais, esses mesmos não sabem nem mudar a cor da letra em um texto do word kkk
> 
> - - - Atualizado - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Muito boa sua resposta, peguei muito conhecimento com ela, gostaria de saber porque os provedores aqui da minha cidade usam suas redes sempre em banda B, essa banda é a correta no meu caso tambem ou devo usar outra?


Não gosto de noobs porque eles atrasam o mundo, se o mundo tivesse 7 bilhões de pessoas com formação integral decente o mundo seria beeeeeeeeeem melhor, consumir apenas entretenimento gera dinheiro e "evolução" apenas pro mercado de entretenimento, eles geram algumas melhorias mas são coisa tipo 1% do que os centros de pesquisa (Com 1% do orçamento) geram.


Quanto ao uso da tecnologia B, ela chegou primeiro, muita gente tem antenas e roteadores já instalados e configurados assim a muitos anos, as vezes é muito trabalhoso migrar pra N (O problema não é a torre, mas sim cada cliente comprar outro equipamento). As operadoras de telefonia fixa ainda usam dslam ADSL e ADLS2 as vezes, nem sempre tem necessidade do mais moderno ADSL2+.

Eu ainda uso B, meu motivo é: Temos centenas de roteadores e CPE's que operam apenas em B ou G, tanto pra comodato como já vendidos pros clientes, eu não tenho cara-de-pau de sair condenando equipamento bom só pro usuario ser obrigado a comprar equipamento N ou 5GHz novo. Mesmo hoje não é tão simples conseguir CPE e roteador que vá além dos modos B e G, quando posso (O preço é próximo e tem no estoque) opto por aparelhos com suporte a N, mas agora mesmo só tem B/G nos preços e condições que posso comprar. Não compro mais caro porque o preço seria repassado pro usuario final (E o noob compra e contrata serviço baseado em preço, não em detalhe técnico, ou seja, noob incentiva produção de lixo tipo CCE, Positivo, Encore, Multilaser... se eu não tiver essas opções a venda eu perco mais da metade dos clientes). Sou obrigado a vender produto que eu mesmo nunca teria coragem de usar (Processador Celeron 847 de 1,1GHz, por exemplo) porque quem usa não se importa com nada além do próprio bolso (Afinal tem que separar um dinheirinho pra balada fim de semana (Entretenimento), pra ter internet pra entrar no facebook (Entretenimento), pra fazer um churrasco fim de semana (Entretenimeto)...

----------

